#ubuntu-on-air 2012-09-05
<mhall119> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-September/thread.html#35735
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperNetwork
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess/
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-01
<satti> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<darkangel> Any 1 hear about the new UbuntuCenter that is coming out for Ubuntu Users?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> something scheduled?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> didnt see anything on the calender
<JoshStrobl> o/
<belkinsa> o/
<mhall119> hello everyone, we'll be starting momentarily
<ChloeWolfieGirl> hi zer
<bluer> hello, wishing luck before the kick-off
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: dholbach, mhall119, popey, balloons, dpm
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/02/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<dholbach> yeah, let us know if you have any questions - just ask
<dholbach> just prefix the questions with QUESTION:
<belkinsa> QUESTION: is how you do it.
<hello> When will btrfs be default?
<belkinsa> (not a question)
<mhall119> use QUESTION
<hello> QUESTION: When will btrfs be default?
<mhall119> that's the way :)
<belkinsa> jose, cool story.  :)
<belkinsa> And shirt.
<hello> QUESTION: Why is swap placed FURTHEST from data and on the slowest part of disk when doing a default install (it should be the first partition assuming a mostly empty disc)?
<popey> hello: in a well configured system you wouldn't use swap much
<mhall119> hello: I'm afraid those might be too technical for us to answer here
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey: I had a question specifically for you xD
<popey> haha
<belkinsa> loco.ubuntu.com to find your LoCo teams
<popey> unlucky
<mhall119> popey: join us
<popey> save it for next week ☻
<popey> nope ☻
<mhall119> :P
<oSmoKinGo> Bonjour
<oSmoKinGo> Des français ?
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/
<dholbach>  → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<oSmoKinGo> Des français ?
<mhall119> oSmoKinGo: english
<oSmoKinGo> Ok
<belkinsa> oSmoKinGo, this is a English only channel.
<oSmoKinGo> Ok man
<dholbach> #ubuntu-fr should be a good place to ask questions in French
<popey> !fr
<popey> ☻
<popey> bah, no bot
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<bluer> QUESTION kinda irrelevant, you don't have to answer :) but my English teacher in a different context, taught us the word canonical. It means "connected with or allowed by the laws of the Christian church".  Is Canonical a very conservative/ right wing sort of company or is it just a coincidence?
<mhall119> bluer: the word had many meanings in English
<mhall119> it's usually used as "the authoritative representation of something"
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION sorry I joined late. I am assuming that you guys are accepting questions.  When will Ubuntu-powered phones be available for purchase?
<flora> hi
<bluer> +mhall119> I see, thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Where do you see Ubuntu Touch in a year to 5 years time?
<dholbach> bluer, no, it has nothing to do with being conservative or right wing
<popey> oooh, good question
<ChloeWolfieGirl> See bet you wish you was in the video chat now popey x3
<mhall119> I bet he doesn't
<mhall119> :)
<bluer> QUESTION is mir certainly coming with 14.10? and any visible benefit for an avarage end user?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: When will the latest version of the Reminders app will be out for the desktop users?
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION: is anyone updating the Ubuntu on Air calendar on Google Calendar?  It doesn't appear that anyone is, last time I checked.
<flora> QUESTION hi guys, i am a new ubuntu user, i was a windows user befor, so now i have the two os on my laptop. the question is how can i delete windows from my laptop  whithout touching ubuntu
<belkinsa> flora, please /join #ubuntu that is our support channel.  I would suggest to backup your data and the Ubuntu part of your computer and than reinstall Ubuntu only on your computer.
<mhall119> any questions for jose before he has to leave?
<belkinsa> Thanks jose!
<j0hn__> just tuned in: can we expect an ubuntu-phone-os release for devices like the nexus4  with the release of the first ubuntuphones?
<ph[o]cus> anyone psoke about ubuntu phone?
<ph[o]cus> spoke*
<flora> thanks belkinsa
<belkinsa> Not a problem, I hope what I said made sense.
<jose> belkinsa: thanks to you for all your help! :)
<jose> if anyone had any questions feel free to reach me privately
 * jose wonders off to university
<belkinsa> :D
<mhall119> thanks jose
<belkinsa> mhall119, I have it but I have only seen updates for Music app, and not other apps.
<belkinsa> popey, ping,
<belkinsa> popey, When will the latest version of the Reminders app will be out for the desktop users?
<Drew_Neilson> QUESTION where can I go to see the Ubuntu on Air schedule?
<mhall119> http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<mhall119> usually
<belkinsa> http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: I've seen someone using a different keyboard on ubuntu touch, is swapable keyboards officially planned for ubuntu touch in the future?
<belkinsa> Bah, mhall119 beat me to it
<bluer> QUESTÄ°ON As today's and future's tech creators, what do you guys think of transhumanism, quantum computers, people wanting to upload their brains to cloud and living through conputors forever etc? I know it is a crazy question, but you just said you like predictions :)
<popey> belkinsa: when we fix jenkins ☻
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: the one from Mike Sheldon that looks like an old school terminal? One day.. not right now.
<belkinsa> popey, Okay.
<mhall119> http://fossetcon.org/ is the event page
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey: One day? awesome! Thank you! ^^
<popey> i hope so ☻
<Drew_Neilson> ubuntuonair.com/calendar appears to be empty for this entire month, except for this current event.  Anyone know why?
 * mhall119 blames google
<belkinsa> Don't feed them.  ;)
 * Drew_Neilson is wondering if anyone bothers to update it
<belkinsa> Ubuntu talks?
<Drew_Neilson> how am I supposed to know when the events are if no one maintains a calendar?
<dholbach> do we have questions for Bryan?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: For the phone, when will the phone stuff (phone and messages) be taken of the tablet?
<belkinsa> Soical Media, Drew_Neilson.
<rael_gc> QUESTION: What level of integration we can expect for Ubuntu phone and desktop? Will I be able to see SMS or attend a mobile call on desktop?
<bluer>  Drew, I follow them on G+ I get notifications. Otherwise, I'd forget about them too.
<belkinsa> There is a Twitter account too.
<Drew_Neilson> belkinsa and bluer can you tell me who to follow to find out when hangouts happen?
<Drew_Neilson> Google +, Twitter, Facebook, anything
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I need to find Ubuntu/Linux groups in Manchester when I move there...
<belkinsa> I don't rember, I don't use any anymore,
<belkinsa> https://twitter.com/ubuntuonair
<belkinsa> http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
<rael_gc> QUESTION: What level of integration we can expect for Ubuntu phone and desktop? Will I be able to see SMS or attend a mobile call on desktop?
<belkinsa> rael_gc, please don't repeat your question.
<rael_gc> sorry
<Drew_Neilson> when is Fosset Con?
<belkinsa> Sept 11 to sept something
<mhall119> http://fossetcon.org/
<j0hn__> QUESTION: will there be a stable release of ubuntu-touch for devices like nexus4/5 with the release of the first ubtuntuphones?
<Drew_Neilson> If you're going to be demonstrating Ubuntu Phone devices (actual devices, not just the OS) at Fosset Con, then that will be exciting!
<Talky> QUESTION:how will unity 8 be integrated with mulyple monitors
<j0hn__> a stable rom
<j0hn__> or "finished" rom
<j0hn__> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will some Unity 8 things be backproted to unity 7 such as the new notifications or do we need to wait for Unity 8?
<rael_gc> mhall119 I just imagined integration by bluetooth or wifi. But like you guys said, probably will be easy to create that kind of integration once the official phone got released.
<j0hn__> awesome thank you :)
<mhall119> @fossetcon
<mhall119> #fossetcon
<j0hn__> i still prefere GNOME ;)
<mhall119> help (at) fossetcon.org
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Have you/are you having a good day? <3
<bluer> what is <3 ? I see it a lot :)
<j0hn__> heart/love
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<rrodriguez> or ass
<rael_gc> if you're romantic, can be a heart
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: always a good day when I get to work with the community :)
<bluer> uuh , have a good day everyone <3 :)
<j0hn__> thank you guys
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: Hehe good x3
<rael_gc> rrodriguez stop the pr0n
<Drew_Neilson> thank you
<rael_gc> :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> The Live stream for me is 2 minuets behind due to lag so sorry if the questions late xD
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<j0hn__> will the entire Q&A be on youtube?
<j0hn__> i was kinda late... :3
<MarkDude> QUESTION: Global Jam ideas- are things organized just locally, - or viq regional groups? Europe, Asia, etc
<MarkDude> via
<MarkDude> Way cool. I like how this is presented- as well as how Ubuntu has grown the process :)
 * MarkDude had complained about HOW this was done years ago-- fells the need to point out how much imporovement has been done here. Rock on :) \o
<MarkDude> sp/ fells/ feels
<MarkDude> +1
<MarkDude> Dont forget BEER. This seems to be key, IMHO :D
<MarkDude> QUESTION: am I asking in correct place?
<MarkDude> QUESTION; What about regional cooperation- say Southern California- and Northern Mexico
<MarkDude> As in two groups doind an event together
<MarkDude> MOARS LAW?
<MarkDude> Great stuff Jose :)
<schmay> ahoy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> schmay, hola
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-03
<dholbach> good morning
<spinnydarwen> hi there
<manzoor> ubuntu is not connecting my 3g evo usb to internet help?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/03/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<popey> Q U E S T I O N: like this?
<mhall119> if you have questions for any of us, please ask them here starting with QUESTION
<bluer> Thanks for your work; I like viewing PDFs via browsers
<willcooke> bluer, I think it's only you and me who like that feature :D
<bluer> willcooke, I am sure many people appreciate it, they probably just don't know who is behind :)
<willcooke> bluer, :D
<t1mp> mhall119: the buttons are now grey by default, no longer orange ;)
<mhall119> right :/
<willcooke> mhall119, I need to go and get a drink of water to stop me coughing.  Signing off....  See you all next time..
<mhall119> thanks for the update willcooke
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/
<bluer> QUESTÄ°ON 1) are there gonna be hangouts that allow viewers to join in the room?  2) is there a need for Java developers in Ubuntu? I'm kinda in the middle of an online course and kinda lost some of my motivation?
<eLTee> is the ubuntu rtm for phone the same for the tablet? and is there any news you can share on any tablets being released later this year
<zbenjamin> QUESTION: ^
<eLTee> QUESTION: is the ubuntu rtm for phone the same for the tablet? and is there any news you can share on any tablets being released later this year
<bluer> thanks a lot, ubunbu_desktop is the to go for me then :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<asangam> hey
<asangam> Anyone here ?
<ptidav38090> hello :)
<ptidav38090> how you do pipelight for webcam?
<ptidav38090> pipelight for france tv
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<TheCoolestOfTheC> is this thing working?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-06
<T800> Hi everyone
<T800> Someone could help me with a Lenovo c440 with Ubuntu 14
<T800> Can't set gestures
<T800> Tried touch egg
<T800> Geis
<T800> And nothing
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-01
<dholbach> dpm, 20 mins! :)
<dpm> \o/
<balloons> whew, at least the channel is correct on ubuntuonair.conm
<dholbach> anything else that's incorrect?
<balloons> nope, you did better than mhall119 :p
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<balloons> it's interesting to note the 'waiting for stream to start' video won't play without flash
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Does that mean I wont beable to watch and question on my phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will there be an ubuntu on air app for ubuntu touch socwe can conviniently watch and question on pur ubuntu phones? :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Also, how are you all today? i hope youre all doing well :)
<dpm> hey everyone! o/
<dragos> hi
<dpm> good early questions ChloeWolfieGirl :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dpm why thank you
<dholbach> hey hey :)
<svij> QUESTION: How was your holidays? ;) (as a follow up question to ChloeWolfieGirl ;) )
<dholbach> if you ask questions - can you prefix them with QUESTION, so we can more easily pick them up - just like how ChloeWolfieGirl and svij did :)
<cm-t> test, hi
<pavakpaul> hello everyone!
<Lexicon> QUESTION: Any chance that this bug could get some love? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1469681
<dpm> http://ubucon.de/2015/contest
<dpm> svij, I got the URL right this time? ;) ^
<svij> dpm:yay ;)
<mj__> QUESTION: When will the phone run apps in the background (multitasking)? When I was using it, I wasn't getting any notifications from Skype and Facebook Messenger
<svij> we also have some submitted entries: http://ubucon.de/2015/contest/submitted-entries and nominations: http://ubucon.de/2015/contest/submitted-nominations
<mhall119> mj__: ideally never
<mhall119> mj__: push notifications will give you the same experience without the app using your CPU constantly
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: There was talk of getting messenger apps more permissions or something along those lines so that messanging apps such as telegram could work better and faster, any update on that?
<mj__> @ mhall - OK but at the moment there are no push notifications. I had to ditch the Ubuntu phone because of this - and other bugs
<cm-t> QUESTION: I have created a telegram group with loco or event leaders, what do you suggest to talk about next ubucon europe for 2017 (I know its early, but if we want to organize this in paris with our crew, we need to find an building long time before (got an idea)
<svij> cm-t: also for Ubucon Europe 2016! :)
<mhall119> mj__: right, unfortunately push notifications have to come from Facebook's servers, so it's not something we can implement for them
<mhall119> mj__: the Telegram app shows how it works when the server-side exists, and it's really nice
<mj__> @mhall119 - I was very sorry to let go of the phone as I'm an Ubuntu fan - but it was a nightmare to use it on a daily basis!
<mj__> @mhall119 it does not address the user's needs
<imnichol> QUESTION: as a long-time Ubuntu user and very occasional contributer I'm not a huge fan of the Canonical IP policy but I'm totally sick of all the complaining about it.  Is there any step I can take as a part of the community(other than posting on reddit) to affect change in that area?
<cm-t> svij, yes also for 2016 (i talk about 2017 because we might have la cite des sciences, biggest euro scieçces museum, a full stair for us if we reserve long time before)
<mhall119> mj__: it's a bit of a chicken/egg problem at the moment, the way forward is to build up a userbase with what currently works, so people like Facebook will have a compelling reason to make theirs work better
<svij> cm-t: great!
<cm-t> skype web work
<cm-t> testef for thr record
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any updates on when we'll get the pause, skip etc options for music in the sound indicator drop down?
<Ilonka> QUESTION: When will the problem with white screen in browser and WebApps solved? It's a little bit anoying
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, 'soon' ;-)
<cm-t> +1 about the status of music control indicator ;)
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, we are working with upstream at the moment on support for this :-)
<dpm> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone
<mhall119> Ilonka: not yet, but it's being worked on
<cm-t> QUESTION: Status update about the copy/PASTE in the browser ;)
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach: sounds like we should get dbarth/alex/oSoMon on a future Q&A to talk about the browser, webapps and HTML5 apps
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will webapps and other apps have the option to save images, sometimes I have to find a way to put a url from a web app into the browser to save an image
<cm-t> What the best plce to talk about ubucon organisation
<cm-t> i meant
<svij> cm-t: do you mean sth like a mailinglist for example?
<cm-t> for example
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ahayzen thank you :) I used it alot back when the old music app and indicators had that option, I miss that ability :)
<pavakpaul> QUESTION: Ubuntu phone is arriving in India soon, but the phone is over priced. You can get the same specs phone for half of what a BQ Aquaris e 4.5 offers. At that price you get a phone with at least 2 GB of RAM here in India. I know it's something for the manufacturer to decide, but is canonical aware about this?
<nvidia> Hello, I have an Nvidia Optimus card, and suffer with a lot flickering issues could you give me some advice?
<ahayzen> ChloeWolfieGirl, :-)
<Ilonka> mhall119 thanks...:-)
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: the controls landed in the sound indicator on the phone very briefly in the daily channel a while back, I think they're just working on wiring it up to actually work now
<ahayzen> mhall119, yup we're doing that at the moment :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119 ahayzen very exciting!!! :)
<tev> any word on when OTA-6 will be out for the ubuntu phone?
<mhall119> tev: it is for the Meizu and Nexus 4
<mhall119> tev: Bq should get it this week I think
<tev> ok, thank you
<imnichol> dpm, thanks for the advice, I appreciate the nuanced answer to a complicated question.
<NikTh> nvidia: In Ubuntu General Help channel you will probably get help, quicker, better. (join #ubuntu)
<cm-t> QUESTION: Did you heard about mycroft (on kickstarter, sorry can't paste the url in browser on ubuntu phone here). An AI home assistant running snappy ubuntu on a raspi, might provide a ubuntu sdk app for a voice reconosiition if strech goal.
<dpm> imnichol, you're welcome!
<mhall119> cm-t: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for?ref=hero_thanks
<cm-t> Yes that's the url, thanks you
<mhall119> np
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Follow up on mycroft, I hear ubuntu developers are working with mycroft developers to get it working with unity, is that only unity7 or is the plan to use it in unity 8 and hint hint can we have it in the ubuntu phones hud, I miss the hud alot!
 * mhall119 misses the phone HUD too
<mhall119> especially now that I have a moderately complex app
<cm-t> Chloewolfiegirl, check my question on the campaign :) and the question in the voice client on linux news
<cm-t> he anwsered about unity8 because he speak about the phone !!
<cm-t> (sorry irc experience is really bad here on the freenode webapp)
<mhall119> cm-t: ubuntu-terminal-app + ssh + irssi :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Cm-t would you mind linking to where you asked the questions on something like telegram? :)
<cm-t> mhall119, true, i just found how to whilisy terminal from freezing btw
<cm-t> thanks about anwsering that ubucon question guys :)
<cm-t> chloe: Omw
<mj_> QUESTION: Although there are a number of email clients, only Thunderbird (to a certain extent) and Evolution are an alternative for Outlook. As a business owner, I need a stable client to handle contacts, calendars, and email. Does Canonical plan to launch a similar program - possibley even against payment?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mhall119 out of intrest which apps are the complicated ones youd like to see with the hud? i think the hud would do amazong with the gallery app when more editing features are avalable and would go amazingly with the terminal.
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: gallery for sure, there are also a lot of things I could do with uReadIt
<mhall119> webapps could all benefit from it too, the standard container could use to expose basic browser navigation and other options
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119 yeah Id love to see what you would and could do with the hud with ureadit I do love that app :)
<mhall119> thanks :)
<NikTh> [QUESTION]: Any guaranteed Ubuntu version (eg 16.04 LTS) for when Unity 8 arrives on the Desktop ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119 thanks for making it :D
<cm-t> mhall119, can you m, please :), paste the link here about the news of voice assistant client on linux strech goal, so we can see the Q/A about unity8 at the bottom of the page ?
<mhall119> cm-t: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for/comments ?
<mhall119> cm-t: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for/posts/1336401
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: Any update for the hud, or any new convergence/unity on desktop updates?
<cm-t> yes thank you that link
<mhall119> np
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<dpm> https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1510/pool
<dpm> https://soundcloud.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1510
<dpm> https://vimeo.com/groups/ubuntufcs1510
<NikTh> dpm: +1  Thanks for all these useful links :-)
<cm-t> thanks you \o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thankie :3
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<Cihangirhan> Probably asked previously. When we will be able to choose Ubuntu as an alternative when our regular Android phones start up?
<Cihangirhan> I use Ubuntu on my Pc and during start up I choose Windows or Ubuntu (according to requirement)
<mhall119> Cihangirhan: you missed the live broadcast
<mhall119> Cihangirhan: there are dual-boot option for the Nexus 4 (and I think Nexus 5)
<mhall119> but that's all that I'm aware of
<diaper> hello
 * diaper slaps robjh around a bit with a large fishbot
<diaper> deependra
<diaper> whois diaper
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-02
<lirikklim> hello everybody!
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-04
<lili1b> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-09-06
<popey> o/
<ubu> hi
<wololo_666> what's your favourite DE ?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 is back at school, so your question count is going to be way down ;)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> hi everyone
<wololo_666> QUESTION :why didn't ubuntu (the unity version) participate in the alpha1-2/beta1 stage in 16.10 ?
<wololo_666> QUESTION : what's your favourite color ?
<wololo_666> QUESTION : Do you use any properiatery software or service ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What are yyou up to this next weekend?
<dpm> need to answer the door
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats your favourite Mr Blobby episode or did you just enjoy the songs popey?
<svij> did Mister_Q finally find dpm's house?
<dpm> lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Mister_Q> svij why your asking? was he on time ? :D
<Mister_Q> hey everyone o/
<svij> Mister_Q: because he needed to answer his door ;)
<Byronvinu> Hi every one
<Mister_Q> haha no wasnt me this time
<popey> need moar questions
<wololo_666> QUESTION: Do you think that ubuntu will dominate the worldany time soon ?
<popey> (fewer colour / tree based ones)
<wololo_666> :v
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: We see ubuntu gain many features, but I wonder, shouldn't canonical focus on the most open source options, we see google sync as an only sync option for months before owncloud, music was going to get spotify, there seems to e a good amount of focus on more proprietary or at least less open options, which is good for mass audiance adoption but doesn't focus on the niche which may attract more linux users who 
<svij> QUESTION: how many beers does dpm owe me?
<svij> :D
<Mister_Q> haha
<acheronuk> GRRR. I could not go to Berlin.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: how excited are you for ubuncon?
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: ... " linux users who" is where your question cut off
<popey> (but I got the point)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ah sound issue on the tabet again
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with uh
<svij> oh right, need to chase popey now :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey it ended with "are more likely to grab a device?" sorry the questions so long
<davmor2> QUESTION: popey have you become Amish, if so are you allowed to use technology???
 * svij teases the UbuCon Schedule: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/schedule/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What do you expect to see in OTA 14?
<mhall119> QUESTION: is popey dressed up for a job interview?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: OTA 13 is tommorow ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  Where would popey and mhall119 work if not Canonical and David ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and why
<acheronuk> KDE plasma!
 * acheronuk runs
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: whatever group it is that James Bond fights all the time, they seem cool and have lots of opportunity for advancement :)
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What state do you think Unity8 will be in by 16.10
<davmor2> mhall119: you fool they keep getting killed by bond
<mhall119> wololo_666: doing alphas require freezing, which slows things down
<mhall119> davmor2: yeah but, on the list of ways to go out, that's not a bad one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Adobe has decided to support Flash on Linux again altough without major new features, any comments
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: With adobe now supporting flash again for Linux and MS porting projects to linux, do you think perseption of Linux is being changed
<mhall119> #dd4814 for ever!
<davmor2> mhall119: apparently only deathstar manager is more hazardous
<mhall119> "hangouts"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, did my question inspire you for yours :D ?
<mhall119> davmor2: "father of a jedi/sith" isn't very safe either
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: I actually didn't see your question till I asked mine and when I saw it I was like, Well this is convinent x'3
<mhall119> QUESTION: I didn't hear that train noise enough, can popey make the chuf-chuf-chuf sound again?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Many people are behind the idea of free software, they love free software OS's and will have free/open source apps as requirements, yet these ideologys don't seem to pull much into internet services, for example, people who wouldn't use MS word becuase its proprietary would be more then fine using Google docs, people like using Youtube and Google+ over free-er alternatives like Diaspora
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: WHy do you think theres this differention and do you think its important to push for opensource services more then proprietary services?
<dpm> mhall119, lol, nice one
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I need to find a way to reduce my questions size x'D
<svij> mhall119: I thought I was the only one who just comes here to troll. :D
<mhall119> svij: I'm obligated to troll the team, it's in my employment contract
<svij> hah
 * dpm takes note to review the points to go through during performance reviews...
<svij> four!? great.
<mhall119> lol, see!
 * svij needs to start drinking beer.
<mhall119> svij: delegate to popey
<Mister_Q> svij I owe you a beer too :D
<svij> so that's five in total.
<mhall119> but it'll be german beer, so that's worth like 10
<Mister_Q> svij will give them all to popey anyway
<svij> nah, popey didn't submit his talk yet… maybe he owes me beer too now!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: What new phones do you think may get supporrted officaly or unoffically and for which one, with the new Android board system stuff coming to Ubuntu Touch ?
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestones
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: http://ubports.com
 * mhall119 bets popey has a tophat too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, yeah but with the ne thing should be able to support more stuff apprnaly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> new thing
<mhall119> which new thing?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the Android 6.0 BSP thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Boad system
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: After the recent controversy around YouTube, do you think it will continue to be massive? They've made so many mistakes and hurt there top controbuters of content many times with faulse copyright clames and removing monitory options from people who talk controversially or use swear words.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> board
<mhall119> ah, yeah, that will help with newer devices
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes but which ones possibly, that's my quesion :)
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: ask mariogrip :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: when will canonical make its own hardware, both phones, laptops and desktops
<acheronuk> kill flash with fire
<pavakpaul> QUESTION: What about chromium as the default web browser in Ubuntu 16.04? ;)
 * svij wonders where dpm's photo in a chicken costume is
<ChloeWolfieGirl> pavakpaul: plz no ;-;
<davmor2> popey: ota13 slipped another week
<wololo_666> QUESTION : Do you use wine ?
<davmor2> wololo_666: popey drinks it when the beer runs out
<pavakpaul> ChloeWolfieGirl: why?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> pavakpaul: Firefox is <3 and Chromium can't pionire if its always in the shadow of google, and has had issues with google spyware
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Popey do you remember the raggy dolls?
<pavakpaul> From when chromium got spyware in chromium? Firefox sucks big time. I myself was a Firefox fan but I switched to Chromium more than a year ago.
<chatter1> Firefox is ok for me
<ChloeWolfieGirl> pavakpaul: I switched from chrome to firefox as soon as they redesigned it to look more modern, I do have chrome installed but only use it for flash.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Either of you got a Linux run robot or more if so what?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and why
<pavakpaul> You can get flash working in firefox: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/01/fresh-player-plugin-sees-new-release.html
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Favourite boy band and why?
<pavakpaul> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<ChloeWolfieGirl> pavakpaul: sure but I'd rather not, I like it being contained in chrome.
<pavakpaul> ohh
<Mister_Q> SebthreeBQM10HD are you replacing ChloeWolfieGirl and tsimonq2 ? :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Mister_Q, yeah maybe I turned into a girl :d
<Mister_Q> cool :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mister_Q: what are you trying to insinuate? x'3
<Mister_Q> ChloeWolfieGirl is usually the one who asks such questions :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Question: Favourite non Linux based OS and why?
<pavakpaul> yah 16.10, that's a typo, sorry
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you see Ubuntu getting more popular then Mac-OS Soon or at least enough to get mas much attention in media with apps?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will ubuntus convergent apps replace most desktop apps in the future?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Open Office is apparnatly going to die now, any comments?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you think ubuntu app sdk and gnome apps will make Linux much more visually appealing over the next few years?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Favourite native app or apps for Ubuntu Touch and why?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: Podbird because I cant survive without podcasts x'D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, Stallboard for me actually, and that's one of popey 's
<pavakpaul> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu MAAS available for raspberry pi 2/3? I'd like to play with MAAS but don't have enough hardware to play with.
<mhall119> Ubuntu AllStars is the best boy band ever
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, ther's also a nice girly drawing program now with fairys etc I like that
<svij> popey isn't a boy band fan, just a strong justin bieber fan!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: Have you tried ironing with popey?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, I will buy that the paid one support the developer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes I got the ironing app to
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SebthreeBQM10HD: most useful app ever x'3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Favourite non Ubuntu  mobile OS, and not Android as well,  mostly aimed at popey
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: IS there plans to try and get snaps working on Windows now bash on windows is a thing?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, it's ok
<pavakpaul> ChloeWolfieGirl: Please no snaps for windows. They are not sharing stuffs like M$ office with Linux
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: that will require a lot of work, bash on windows uses a custom init process (not systemd, not upstart, not even sysv)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ChloeWolfieGirl, there was some kind of blame popey app as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: What happended to the Firefox Ubuntu touch app, I can't seem to find that anymore
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: I don't think there ever way such an app
<pavakpaul> Micro$oft loves Linux but their update will remove grub, mess up with Linux installation and so on...
<mhall119> s/way/was/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> pavakpaul: I was just thinking if someone could make a snap and it'd work nativly everywhere, why wouldn't you make a snap?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: fair enough :3
<pavakpaul> I would love to make a snap after I learn it, but I don't want any of my things working on windows
<ChloeWolfieGirl> pavakpaul: yeah I see that
<mhall119> pavakpaul: it wouldn't be working on windows, it would be working on Ubuntu (on Windows)
<pavakpaul> mhall119: ohh yes, thanks for clarifying : )
<mhall119> +1 for podbird, love that app
<pavakpaul> Thanks :)
<pavakpaul> BTW, anyone working on getting Ubuntu touch on Asus intel devices? that would be great.
<davmor2> popey: admit it your favourite boy band are the beatles
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I do like gnome and ubuntu music apps :D
<pavakpaul> I bought 2 firefox os phones and those sucks and none of those are working. Mozilla literally sucks at everything except for the Thunderbird I think. :p
<pavakpaul> :D snap won't work with bloze
<pavakpaul> sorry windows*
<mhall119> pavakpaul: that's rather harsh, Firefox is responsible for the current state of the web IMO
<mhall119> having done web development in the time before FF, I have nothing but respect and appreciation for it
<Mister_Q> thanks dpm & popey :)
<mhall119> good show popey and dpm
<ChloeWolfieGirl> pavakpaul: I don't like Firefox phone I think that was a bit of a mistake, but there browser and there tv I like even if I'd prefer them to just focus on the web browser.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thanks guys :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uh did cholose ask the boy band question
<popey> thanks everyone!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, dpm that was the Fireworks app, as in bang, not Firefox
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think I put fireworks
<tsimonq2> if I could paste my load of questions 4 hours before, I would participate :P
<tsimonq2> (lunch time for me now)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-09-09
<arjun> join
<Guest89951> join
<Guest89951> hello
